# Sugrumându-și respirarea



## StackOfPostItNotes

M-am uitat la dexonline.ro și n-a fost.

Sugrumându

în

"Sugrmându-și respirarea"

Mulțam


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

The verb is "a sugruma".


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

P.S. As I see from your other posts, you are trying to learn old Romanian. Am I right?


----------



## StackOfPostItNotes

No, just reading poetry.  I do speak a strong dialect of Romanian and am trying to learn some proper Romanian.  Here's a thread I made about it:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1647329&highlight=dialect+of+romanian

It's still Dacoromanian, but I recently found out that it's a type of Romanian spoken in Banat and Serbia around the 30s to 50s.  I am sure there are very few people left in the world that speak like that.  I'll update that thread in a couple weeks with new information I've learned.


----------

